# Split Level Foyer, Fixture Replacement ??



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

While on a small repair job yesterday I was asked about replacing a hanging light in a foyer, smack in the middle of a split staircase. The is no landing and far from all walls, at least 8' away from the wall and 20' to the ceiling. No place to stage a scaffold or ladder with a center type raising section. I passed on the job without a second thought but was curious on my ride home how one would go about doing this. I told her to call a few electrical supply houses and fixture companies to see about getting an electrician that does this type of work everyday. What type of ladder or scaffold do you guys use?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Stilts.


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Ancient Chinese Secret*

Sorry A.C.S. Actually, I had to do it once to set up a pulley system and put a new chandelier on it (Chandelese). If your real careful you can do it all in attic. Wait til Summer around 2pm is perfect time to hang around up there. Then Attatch some cable securely onto box setup, cut everything then lower carefully (had youngster on 12 ft freestanding for backup. Then re-attatch new fixture to same cable and pull back up and re-attatch. 

Good luck


----------



## kbsparky (Oct 14, 2007)

WE would simply erect a "baker" type scaffold right on the stairs. You can set each end of the platform at a different position on the end supports -- making the working platform level. :blink:

We use the same scenario when working on sloped floors in auditoriums to accomplish the same thing. :notworthy


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have seen guys use an extension ladder against the wall then run a plank from a desired step to the ladder. 


Dave


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

I have bought cinder blocks and planks to get a flat surface for a ten foot ladder.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 18, 2008)

little giant ladder setup on stairs, works great!


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a Little Giant, the problem is it is 20' up from the stairs to the ceiling where the light is attached to the box. 
Stairs to second level are side by side with the steps to the downstairs. My Little giant in an A stair config is only 10-11'. It is just more than this old boy wants to struggle with. I like the low hanging fruit and I have plenty to pick from as of now. Thanks for all the replies. This once again proves how great this forum is.


----------



## pulpfiction32 (Feb 11, 2007)

Little giant makes a ladder that extends 18' in the aframe position and they have them at most tool rental stores thats where we get ours


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Nov 16, 2008)

*e*

We use a 14 foot double sided ladder. We do a ton of these. two guys can be up there.


----------

